# Best Freshwater Shrimp



## Shark Bite (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm considering adding some shrimp to my tank to do some cleanup.

What are the best types of shrimp to clean a tank?

I have a 29 gallong tank with platies, danios, and a red finned shark, would they be compatible?

Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Japonic probably.
As long as they're not small IMO


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Macrobrachium sp. is the best shrimp I've had so far.

Very docile, small, and beautiful.

http://corvand.net/xoops/modules/bentos/images/bentos/Pigua (Macrobrachium carcinus P).jpg

Joking aside, Amanos are the best. But you need to match the number to the amount of algae you have. A 29 gal. tank that always stays clean is good with only 3-5 of them. But if you see visible algae think in tens - 50-70 is a good number and I'm not kidding.

Amanos alone are not the perfect choice either. I've explained 2 times now the best combination of different kinds of shrimp + snails. If you are intersted use the Search and find that information.

--Nikolay


----------



## Shark Bite (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Nikolay I will definitely look up your other posts to find more info!


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I second Amano's. The more the better.


----------



## disvegas (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep amanos are pretty good and they are very hardy and long live. 


disvegas,


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

How do sulawesi shrimps do at cleaning?


----------



## Cap'n Slappy (Apr 29, 2011)

dabrybry said:


> How do sulawesi shrimps do at cleaning?


Sulawesis are not very good cleaners, IMO. They seem to prefer scraping hard surfaces for diatoms and green algae. Not big hair algae eaters. They can make your tank look better for other reasons!


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

I had a combo of blue/red ramshorn, with cherry shrimp and did very well in my 20.


----------

